# Saltdogg Poly electric 4/6 yard chute assembly



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Up for sale is a extra chute assembly with motor that I had for a saltdogg 4 yard poly electric spreader. I believe the 6 yarder has the same setup. New these are over $1300 so I'm asking $800/bo. Works fine, no problems. Just have no need for it anymore. Shoot me a text for pictures 215-266-9277


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

ttt


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Where are you


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Philadelphia PA but will ship


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

My buddy has 2 of them.. ill see if he wants a spare.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

Sounds good thanks


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

He said his is taller than that.. sorry man.. free bump anyway


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Dilliplane, you didn't have the shpe4000 that was in a dump truck that rolled over did you? btw, your spinner must be off a much newer 4 yard salt dogg, my 2010 has two pins that hold it on, yours has a flat steel on both top sides, it would never fit my 4 yarder made in 2010.


----------



## DilliplaneTruckingLLC (Oct 3, 2017)

no dump truck that rolled over. Yea I'm not sure of the exact year, selling it for a friend. I'll try to pull the numbers off it and find out exactly. I was just going off what he told me.


----------

